# New to hunting



## Badfish34

I am new to hunting. I was never really exposed to hunting in any form of fashion and after talking with several people about it I have decided to try! I am in the Miami Shelby county area. But I have some questions about it. I have learned about deer hunting and I am actively hunting but unfortunately have not had the right opportunity yet this season. 

Some of the questions I have about duck hunting are about how the system works such as the drawing. I see people say they drew a date for and a location. What exactly does that mean? 

Also, do you have to be apart of drawing to go or can you just go out to public land and hunt? 

I am sure I will have plenty more questions but I am looking for some guidance and doing my research! Thanks for all the help! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

Badfish34 said:


> I am new to hunting. I was never really exposed to hunting in any form of fashion and after talking with several people about it I have decided to try! I am in the Miami Shelby county area. But I have some questions about it. I have learned about deer hunting and I am actively hunting but unfortunately have not had the right opportunity yet this season.
> 
> Some of the questions I have about duck hunting are about how the system works such as the drawing. I see people say they drew a date for and a location. What exactly does that mean?
> 
> Also, do you have to be apart of drawing to go or can you just go out to public land and hunt?
> 
> I am sure I will have plenty more questions but I am looking for some guidance and doing my research! Thanks for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


some duck hunting you can aply with mail for drawing and some you have to show up 5am to hunt that day,they drew your name and you pick from 20 spotes to hunt,they have 2 people spots,1 person spot.if you go afternoon drawing at 11am and you show up at 1pm after drawing and spots are open,you pick spot and go.most time morning is to many people for few spot,if they do not drew you,you should have back up plan where you go.
they have drawing for season on some lakes,you have to find out when and you have to be there for drawing.


----------



## ducknut141

Do yourself a big favor quit now while you still can


----------



## BaddFish

LOL... like ducknut said- it can be addictive and EXPENSIVE. My advice to a new waterfowl hunter is to try and Goose hunt first- (I'm taking a newbie tomorrow) Fields or swamps that hold geese are readily available.. You'll have alot quicker success (IMO) Ducks depend on so many variables but no. 1 is having access to private swamp or a decent out of the way public spot....then the weather / migration...then....... Have fun & Good luck


----------



## ducknut141

Just RUN RUN RUN AWAY DON'T look back it's very addictive and as baddfish said EXPENSIVE!!!!! I wish someone would have warned me 44 years ago when I started. Now 6 boats and over 2000 decoys latter I am still doing it. I still go look for that magical spot both public and private 4 states and 2 countries. Listen to everyone for tips to make me better. One of the biggest things I tell all new waterfowlers is you may think you can kill that duck or goose at 40 yards or farther YOU CAN'T. Make them get inside 35 yards before you even try to shoot. It's much better for you and definitely much better for the birds so you don't cripple them or educate them to decoys. Good luck


----------



## s.a.m

Please learn to identify the different species, alot of new people get burned by the warden. Had a new guy hunting near me he was shooting trumpeter swans thinking they were snow geese! Happens every year around here


----------



## ducknut141

Most draw hunts are done online through the ODNR web site. $3.00 per entry. Very slim chances to win. Unless you get opening day/week the hunts aren't that good because of SKYBUSTERS. The birds get educated very fast. The only this is they are something different. If you get one just make sure you get there before the check in time. Most public hunting areas are open to duck hunting but some do not have the habitat to hunt. Some have restricted days and times but will be posted clearly. Lots of maps and information available on the ODNR web site on the public areas.As s.a.m. stated know the rules and be able to identify the birds. With waterfowl it's a dual violation state and federal.


----------



## J2jm

The wind. Wind direction determines everything.
Decoys tell the birds what to do and where to go. You are hunting birds not decoys. The decoys are used to put the birds to where you want to shoot them.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

J2jm said:


> The wind. Wind direction determines everything.
> Decoys tell the birds what to do and where to go. You are hunting birds not decoys. The decoys are used to put the birds to where you want to shoot them.


ducknut, you forgot to tell him to get a divorce first...save ya alot of money later!!


----------



## ducknut141

No way stay married.


----------



## mocha

anyone want trade a good fish finder for a a 17 rifle with a vortex cross fire 2 scope 6 ×18×44 I'm in lancaster ohio 7404388965









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

